# Anawbs Heads Up



## Snow (9/9/08)

Just checking the ANAWBS website and realised that if any interstate brewers want to get their entries sent to the comp for free, then they have to be at the designated drop off spot by next Friday 19th September!  

That means if, like me, you won't be able to drive to the relevant brewshop during business hours on weekdays, then* this Saturday *is your last chance to drop off your entries. Better get cracking with filling out those forms and labels :huh: 

Man it really crept up on me this year.....

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Stuster (9/9/08)

Thanks for the heads up, Snow. I'd also forgotten about it until today. Always a good one to enter.


----------



## choppadoo (19/9/08)

Last day for interstate brewers to get their beers in for ANAWBS is *TODAY*. 
Better get cracking, take the rest of the day off work, there is important beer-related business to attend to. 


Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Jye (19/9/08)

choppadoo said:


> Last day for interstate brewers to get their beers in for ANAWBS is *TODAY*.



I take it we can still mail them in until the 26th?


----------



## Snow (19/9/08)

I've decided not to submit any entries in ANAWBS this year, as their style/class list is way too limited for my brewing habits. I't just not worth my effort to send in only 3 entries that they cater for out of my 10 available beers. 

- Snow


----------



## choppadoo (19/9/08)

Jye said:


> I take it we can still mail them in until the 26th?



Yes that is correct. Interstate brewers can still get them in by courier or post until the 26th September, today is the last day for drop-off at interstate depots;

http://www.anawbs.org.au/delivery-of-entries.html

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/10/08)

It appears that although the WA contingent delivered their entries to the state drop off point by the due date, ANAWBS have only just received them after the comp has been run.
Not sure what went wrong but will be asking questions at Westbrew tommorrow.
The organisers have said they will judge the WA entries anyway.


----------



## randyrob (7/10/08)

the original panel of judges sure dodged a few bullets with my entries they don't know how lucky they are!


----------



## mika (7/10/08)

Just got the call from Rob, who's trying to contact the WCB's who've entered and let them know what's going on.
Would be great if our entries can still get judged and at least score feedback on them.

Westbrew... <_<


----------



## sinkas (7/10/08)

Isnt the competition on 12 October?

I am glad I didnt take mine to westbrew, would have been great to have driven to mulletsville, just to have them not send it on.

They deserve a punch in the junk


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (7/10/08)

The presentation is on 12 Oct, the judging was last f*cking weekend.


----------



## Adamt (7/10/08)

That's a bugger. Didn't hear anything about the WA entries missing. 

I was wondering why the quality of entries were so high this year!


----------



## pbrosnan (7/10/08)

So there's no chance of any of the WA beers being in the results? I know the judging was last weekend but they may not have collated the results.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/10/08)

I think it best left for Russell to comment on the beers not making it in time for judging but from what I hear the WA entries arrived yesterday.

C&B
TDA


----------



## RussTaylor (8/10/08)

Cheers TDA

Sorry for the delay in the announcement, but we wanted to make sure all of the entrants had been personally contacted before making it public. The President of ANAWBS contacted all involved last night bar one I believe.

Unfortunately we have had problems with a Depot drop off point this year. We only just received the WA entries yesterday, which obviously is too late to judge in the main ANAWBS event - judging occurred on the 3rd and the 5th and presentation of awards and medals is on the 12th. The committee will be doing every possible to ensure these entrants aren't majorly disadvantaged. 

We will be conducting a special WA judging in the next week or so (date to be decided) and everyone will receive judging sheets, medals and there'll be a trophy or two awarded as well.

We are very sorry this occurred and we will do everything possible to ensure it doesn't happen again.

I'll be posting information on the judging day with photos over in the ANAWBS 2008 thread later this morning.

Regards
Russell
ANAWBS Beer Convenor


----------



## pbrosnan (8/10/08)

RussTaylor said:


> Cheers TDA
> 
> Sorry for the delay in the announcement, but we wanted to make sure all of the entrants had been personally contacted before making it public. The President of ANAWBS contacted all involved last night bar one I believe.
> 
> ...



So far I've not been contacted and haven't had a reply to any of my queries as to what was the fate of my entries. Could I be the "bar one"? Is there anybody out there ...


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/08)

In the words of Hugh Dunn chief judge of the Perth Royal Beer show Presentation speech "We brewers are good with coming up with ideas were just not good at implementing them " or some thing close to that.This will not be the first or last stuff up if its left to we brewers.  Next year as they say.
GB


----------



## sinkas (8/10/08)

Do Westbrew qualify as "brewers"?


----------



## mika (8/10/08)

pbrosnan - You're not alone.
Though as mentioned I have been contacted by Rob and as long as the message has got thru I'm happy, but you do wonder about other Perth brewers who perhaps don't know about the forum or WCB.


----------



## mika (8/10/08)

Just got a call from Russell. Gives me the impression that they do care about us 
And it's fantastic that they've been able to recruit some judges to give us some feedback. I've only entered in the Mash Paddle (first competition entry too), but I know Asher had sent ~6 beers over and no doubt some of the other WCB'ers entered more than one beer.
I'll certainly enter the comp next year...but might send the beer myself


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/10/08)

I spoke to Westbrew today, seems like in the confusion of moving shop, they forgot about the comp entries.
The manager apologised and offered a gift voucher which I politely declined.
I was going to suggest a boycott of Westbrew but they are only a crappy retail outlet for cans of goo and not taken seriously by the Perth brewing community, so it would be pointless.


----------



## Darren (8/10/08)

Hey WA Brewers,

Sorry to read you guys missed the official judging. I notice that Russ and ANAWBS are organising a special judging for you. Having tasted many of Asher's and one of Guest Lurker's beers I reckon the judges who get this "job" will be pleasantly surprised.

I don't know what happened with the freight logistics but don't be deterred from entering next year as the bugs are sure to have been ironed out by then.

cheers

Darren 
(who has been too busy with work lately to have any affiliation/contribution with either ANAWBS or SABSOSA)


----------



## pbrosnan (8/10/08)

I just had a call from Russell, very apologetic even though it's probably not their fault. Sounds like we're going to have our own little WA in SA comp. I'd say Asher has a pretty good chance, apparently there are 24 entries from WA. Thanks to the South Australians going to the extra effort.


----------



## big d (8/10/08)

I havent been contacted as yet but its no big deal.I felt doomed from the start when i dropped my entries off and the person/boss said we are moving today but you can leave them over on that counter and i will deal with them.Wasnt overly impressed with the package sitting there on its pat malone as i drove off and they were more interested in packing the shop stuff.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## RussTaylor (8/10/08)

Guys, I'm sorry if you weren't contacted - there are 7 entrants involved with 24 entries and I was told all were contacted.

Please be assured that all entries will be judged and medals, trophies and a special prize or two will be awarded.

Cheers
Russ


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (8/10/08)

Next year get Gryphon Brewing to do the deed, I will store them in a coolroom and get them off on time.  Or I will drink them and give you feedback :lol: 
GB


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (8/10/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Next year get Gryphon Brewing to do the deed, I will store them in a coolroom and get them off on time.  Or I will drink them and give you feedback :lol:
> GB




Duly noted and witnessed.


----------



## big d (8/10/08)

And seconded.
Hey Russ
Im thinking that my beer entries are still in the shop somewhere.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## randyrob (9/10/08)

big d said:


> Im thinking that my beer entries are still in the shop somewhere.



the thought just crossed my mind when u said that, imagine if the entries didnt make it across and the employees at westbrew had to judge our beers

...this pale ale entry doesnt taste anything like secret brew enhancer no 56. catalogue 21. -5 points....

bah hahaha


----------



## RussTaylor (9/10/08)

Thanks to some very kind Judges, we'll be judging these entries this coming Monday. I'll email you all your results on Tuesday and am hoping to get them into the results booklet too.

Russ


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (9/10/08)

randyrob said:


> the thought just crossed my mind when u said that, imagine if the entries didnt make it across and the employees at westbrew had to judge our beers
> 
> ...this pale ale entry doesnt taste anything like secret brew enhancer no 56. catalogue 21. -5 points....
> 
> bah hahaha


LOL Rob your sense of humor cracks me up.So what wrong with brew enhancer No 56? I use it in all my Gold medal beers.Dont tell any one !
GB


----------

